# Senegal "dino" Bichir with Cichlids?



## ladystoneheart92 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 4", maybe a bit longer Bichir in my 120g with 12 of my African Cichlids. Everyone gets along and no one bothers the Bichir. Actually, one of the Mbuna chill with him in his cave  so I was just wondering if anyone knows about feeding Bichirs. I feed my Cichlids NLS pellets and they eat them up like pigs. I know Bichirs typically eat blood worms, shrimp, krill, any meat basically. But how can I feed my Bichir and my Cichlids? I can't put blood worms in my tank everyday to try to feed the Bichir and have my Cichlids eat it all. I've only had the Bichir for a few days and so far I haven't seen him eat despite putting blood worms and pellets and krill right in front of him several times. My Cichlids end up eating everything the Bichir swims past. How should I go about feeding them all? I guess I could have my boyfriend feed the Cichlids with pellets at the top of the tank while I drop a block of beef heart or blood worms near the Bichir? :?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The bichir will go over a foot long and will end up eating your fish. It's a poor tank mate. It may be stressed as well. It's in a new environment with rambunctious cichlids. Feeding them is going to be an issue. Any blood worms or beef heart untouched by the bichir is being eaten by your cichlids, which is detrimental to their health.


----------

